# White film..Algae or Fungus?



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

Background.
Newly planted tank, just 4 days old.
I boiled this piece of driftwood for 2 hours and let it soak in a tub for 3 weeks before it sank.
Tied up some Java moss to the tree and this is what I have now.
Algae or fungus? Did it originate from the wood or the moss?

I haven't introduced anything to the tank other than these plants.

T5 18w x 2 for 12hrs a day
CO2 injected the DIY method using the elite mini.
Some white foam around the top edges of the tank too.
Any thoughts?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

is like a fangus, it appears on wood on newly set up aquariums, i think plecos and some other fish can eat it, or you can just clean it off...


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had this stuff in my new nano growing on the wood, decaying veg., and the piece of food I left in there. I couldn't get a good photo to help ID it here- glad you did!


----------



## nurglespuss (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm used to seeing this on wood, but I've also got it apearing on my carpeting plants....

Any ideas?

Cheers. (mine is a new setup less that 10 days old)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Bacterial film living on soluble organic stuff diffusing out of the wood. It is not particularly harmful unless it lowers the oxygen content enough to hurt the fish. Pond snails love to eat bacterial films.


----------

